# I should have listened (B&M Shifter)



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

I installed my B&M shifter and I took the advice of using Loctite on all the hardware, plus I went to the hardware store for grade 8 bolts for the shifter body. But do I go and get the white shifter boot? NOOOOOOO! According to the instructions, the black boot requires some trimming at the opening of the boot in order for the shifter to make 1st, 2nd and 5th gear without binding. Holy sheizer that black boot was a pain to re-install. I trim the boot, leaving a gaping hole and wrestle it back in place. Now I can hear all kinds of road noise because it doesn't seal at all. First thing in the morning I am going to the dealership to get a white shifter boot, and as a result I have to tear back into it a second time. If anyone else orders a short shifter, take the time to go get the white shifter boot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

10-4 captain shiftboot! lol


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Wont help much I have white boot and B&M was too noisy for me! Plus dident like it moved forward 2". I returned and got the shift kit from AU.
Works like it should have from factory and no trany noise.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The B&M is a poorly-designed pile of crap.

I should know.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Didnt we have a post on here about Hurst comming out with one???
and anyone with a rippershifter have anyproblems?


----------

